# Something different



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone fancy a trip to The Edinburgh Festival ? Thinking of having a night out to see Sarah Millican on 24th August.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there nobody funny on?

i.e. a man....


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Loads of funny guys on. Im planning on heading through a few nights to see some shows so could be up for it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

we are up for that add our names Andrew,


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone fancy a trip to The Edinburgh Festival ? Thinking of having a night out to see Sarah Millican on 24th August.


Hello Andrew,

We are up for that, not too far to travel :wink:

Cheers
James


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Deb and I are up there for the whole week so we'll be about. I think we're planning on seeing Sarah Millican's show on 21st though. Not taking the TT - we've rented an apartment on the Royal Mile for the week and will be taking the train up. Planning on plenty of late nights, rolling into bed in the early hours of the morning. Really looking forward to it!

If you get a group together we'll try and meet up with you.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Right then seem to be a canny sized group starting to get together ar we buying tickets a a job lot ? not sure if it's pre arranged seating .


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm thro in Edinburgh watching 'cast' that night.I will catch up with you guys if your around won't be driving tho as I,ll be on the laughing juice [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Im working. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All the tickets are sold out [smiley=bigcry.gif] any ideas folks ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

we sneak in for free :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> we sneak in for free :lol:


 thats ok for you wee guys :wink:

just go across you'll get some show to go to there's plenty on


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > we sneak in for free :lol:
> ...


Too true Trev, almost too many but plenty of choice 

How is the TT coming along, on the mend?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


got it back last week grand job they have done on it took Dave & Jac with me to help look it over, its been in the sons garage since then to scared to bring it out :lol: Dave & Jac ended up buying a TT :lol: so they are back in the fold so to speak


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two helpings of good news then


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Good to hear you got it all sorted Trev, ive got a garage hear i can look after it for you :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> got it back last week grand job they have done on it took Dave & Jac with me to help look it over, its been in the sons garage since then to scared to bring it out :lol: Dave & Jac ended up buying a TT :lol: so they are back in the fold so to speak


Excellent news Trev, I am really pleased for you, especially hearing that they have done a great job of it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So we still fancy coming up , anyone have a plan ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Good to hear you got it all sorted Trev, ive got a garage hear i can look after it for you :wink:


 :lol: i bet you would kid long way to pick it up though :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > got it back last week grand job they have done on it took Dave & Jac with me to help look it over, its been in the sons garage since then to scared to bring it out :lol: Dave & Jac ended up buying a TT :lol: so they are back in the fold so to speak
> ...


yip very happy with it just needs a good polish :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> So we still fancy coming up , anyone have a plan ?


we'll just walk the streets bound to get some show to go to


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a plan someone like to pick a meeting point


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Whens everyone going?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

For those going 
keep an eye out for
bellhaven beef 
burger van near Hollyrood park
Ask for guy and tell him Peter sent you for a little bit discount on there 100% Aberdeen Angus burgers etc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll be in Edinburgh from lunch time so if someone wants to suggest somewhere to meet later on ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gforce said:


> For those going
> keep an eye out for
> bellhaven beef
> burger van near Hollyrood park
> Ask for guy and tell him Peter sent you for a little bit discount on there 100% Aberdeen Angus burgers etc


is this code for cheap reefers gforce lol


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > For those going
> ...


Haha Shhhhhh dam it I'm going to have to think of a new code now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just left Newcastle anyone meeting up later?


----------

